# Newbie in MN



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome !!! Hitman is a good sight for the money. :thumbs_up


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. I haven't seen one yet... save the pretty looking pictures on their site but, they look reasonably well built, with some really nice features. Any suggestions on releases? The one I used the other day was ... weird it wasn't a trigger style release. Looked like T - handle screw driver with a thumb release. I liked it once I got used to it but I can see how it might not be the best style for me to start with


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   Good to see another Minnesotan!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

Another from MN here! TC area.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT....Enjoy!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

mackedanzchr.


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm from Hutchinson. I've already found a ton of useful information for when I finally walk into the archery shop and buy my bow and accessories in well... a few months... have to pay off the other bills first but then it's time for fun!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome, Newbie -- from an Ohio Buckeye!
I love this site & I'm sure you will too. 
See you around,
Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## pgaffney (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to AT! This is a great site for anyone interested in archery or hunting in general. If I can ever assist you in the area of whitetails let me know. Enjoy!:smile:


----------



## mackedanzchr (May 5, 2011)

Bought my first bow!

Bear Charge added the ripcord rest an apex 3 pin sight, stabilizer ... it shoots better than I can! Almost destroyed an arrow before they were paid for! LOL Will post some pics of it after I get some sleep.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

another MN here anoka area


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

buckchaser86 said:


> Welcome to AT!!   Good to see another Minnesotan!


yup. good to see you


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard and good shooting.


----------

